# Videos > Instructional Videos >  A Few Knots you need to know

## RiverRat87

Here's a quick little video of some basic knots you need to know. I started shooting these videos this past spring. More to come for sure.

----------


## Helenawe

Bravo 👏👏👏, simple, clear and proper informational video .. so far best how to video on this topic.. Thank you!!

----------


## unorules

Wow! Great video! This is perfect for both. 

a) someone that needs to learn how to tie knots from scratch 
b) someone who needs to relearn how to do it (shame on me for having a bad memory)

Anyhow, I will recommend it to everyone - thank you for sharing and greetings from Sweden!

----------

